# Watching movies on Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tablet



## esmeet

I just purchased a Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tablet, and I'd like to be able to download and view movies on the tablet. I'm a relative newbie to portable media, so I don't know how to either (1) rip DVDs and Blu-rays I own to watch on my tablet or (2) to legally access movies and shows through the tablet to download and view while on an airplane, etc. (The tablet has WiFi, but no other data networking...I'd like to download movies to watch off-line.)


Can anyone help me find a reputable and legal way to do both of the following:


(1) Rip my own Blu-ray movies and transfer them for viewing on my tablet


(2) Access on-line movies and shows available for download (to be viewed off-line at a later time)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## dschribs

In terms of on-line movies- you can get them right from the Android App market. You can download them and watch them later on - there is a timetable in terms of how long you have to watch them after you buy them. I think it's 30 days if you don't start the movie.



For ripping your own movies, you may want to look into this:

http://www.tools4movies.com/


----------



## Ashleywind

There are AACS or BD+ security lock and the region code from any BD disc you load. You need tool to remove the security in order to rip video from DVD.

The video on most Blu-ray discs is encoded in the MPEG4 AVC format in .m2ts files, so it will need to be transcoded from AVC to something else (like an H.264 MP4 file) for playback on other devices. MPEG4 AVC doesn't have wide support in all of the best video transcoders we alread love, like Handbrake.This makes finding a free and easy transcoding solution a little tougher, but thankfully RipBot264 seems competent.


----------



## samchn07

there are many stuff out in the market to get in!


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esmeet* /forum/post/21125992
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tablet, and I'd like to be able to download and view movies on the tablet. I'm a relative newbie to portable media, so I don't know how to either (1) rip DVDs and Blu-rays I own to watch on my tablet or (2) to legally access movies and shows through the tablet to download and view while on an airplane, etc. (The tablet has WiFi, but no other data networking...I'd like to download movies to watch off-line.)
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me find a reputable and legal way to do both of the following:
> 
> 
> (1) Rip my own Blu-ray movies and transfer them for viewing on my tablet
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Anydvd: http://www.slysoft.com/en/download.html _ Break Copy Protection

BD Rebuilder: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/BD-Rebuilder - Compress to 4.0 GB mt2s stream

Wondershare: http://www.wondershare.com/video-dvd...converter.html Convert to 4 GB MP4 with burned in forced subs- ****Also has Cuda (Hardware Transcoding/Encoding) support of my 3 - 580 Nvidia graphics cards in my video editing machine.

Goflex: http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Satell.../dp/B004Z0S7K6 Holds about 125 HD BD rips

MX video Player: https://market.android.com/details?i...layer.ad&hl=en HW Decoding of MP4s on Tegra 2 chipset


I have the ASUS Transformer and ripped 500 Blurays to 4 GB each for my Transformer and portable drive. This setup works the best without any sync problems with audio. The MX Video Player enables hardware decoding on the Tegra 2 chipset. Silky smooth playback.

It takes me about 120 minutes to go from a 30 gb BD movie to a 4 gb MP4 (with forced subs).


----------



## rambof07

It's a good experience for me because i have a galaxy tab and it is working good. Best thing is that it is portable and we can easily take it anywhere. At the time of traveling i think it's a one of the best medium to entertain ourself.


----------



## Rick Swank

I just bought the tools4movies.com program. Won't let me download a thing no matter what I do. Also bought the Winx dvd ripper premium and it don't do ****. Unless I am doing it wrong, but you download and it should just be put the dvd in and the rest is done for you. So where to go from here?


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Swank*  /t/1369054/watching-movies-on-samsung-galaxy-10-1-tablet#post_23566310
> 
> 
> I just bought the tools4movies.com program. Won't let me download a thing no matter what I do. Also bought the Winx dvd ripper premium and it don't do ****. Unless I am doing it wrong, but you download and it should just be put the dvd in and the rest is done for you. So where to go from here?



Anydvd: http://www.slysoft.com/en/download.html _ Break Copy Protection

BD Rebuilder: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/BD-Rebuilder- Compress to 4.0 GB mt2s stream

Wondershare: http://www.wondershare.com/video-dvd...converter.html Convert to 4 GB MP4 with burned in forced subs- ****Also has Cuda (Hardware Transcoding/Encoding).


----------

